# John Ball on the divine decree



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 26, 2022)

... In the same order, God doth execute this decree in time, he did decree it in his eternal counsel. 1. Thes. 5. 9. 2. Thes. 2. 13. Reprobation is the wise, just, and absolute decree of God, ordaining to leave some men unto themselves, to suffer them to fall, and to inflict upon them eternal punishment, deserved by their sins, for the praise of his unspeakable and great justice. Rom. 9. 11. 13. 22. Jude. 4. v. Jer. 6. 30. The cause of this decree is the absolute will and good pleasure of God. Mat. 11. 26. Rom. 9. 13. man’s sin is the cause why God will punish, but no occasion why he did ordain to pass by, or to punish man, Rom. 9. 18. 20.

This decree is just, because God hath power over man, as the potter hath over his clay, to make one vessel to honour, and another unto dishonour. Rom. 9. 21. Jer. 18. 6. Matth. 20. 15. The end hereof is not the condemnation of the creature, but the manifestation of God’s justice. Rom. 9. 22. Sin is the effect of man’s free will, and condemnation is an effect of justice, inflicted upon man for sin and disobedience. Jo. 3. 18. and 12. 37. 38. 39. 40. 2. Thess. 2. 9. 10 but the decree of God which is good, is the cause of neither. Ps. 5. 4. A man in this life may be assured of this election. 2. Pet. 1. 10. 1. Thes. 1. 4. and eternal happiness. Matth. 24. 24. Jo. 10. 28. 29. Rom. 8. 33. 34. 2. Tim. 2. 19. but not of his reprobation, for he that is now profane, may be called hereafter. Matth. 20. 5. 6. ...

For more, see John Ball on the divine decree.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

